

The Patent System isnt Broken: We are - krat0sprakhar
http://thisismynext.com/2011/08/11/broken-patent-system/http://thisismynext.com/2011/08/11/broken-patent-system/

======
ColinWright
Submitted and discussed at some length 5 days ago. You can find the lengthy
discussion ehre:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2873303>

